# Surrogates and supplements to prevent miscarriages and uterus lining issue



## Shabib (Jun 8, 2012)

Dear FF, i am going to start IVF/Surrogacy within few months, but this time i want to make it work and do as much as we can to improve egg and sperm quality and quantity for me and DH, lining of uterus for surrogate, encourage pregnancy, prevent miscarriage, etc...
so i asked the agency that will provide me with the surrogate about the supplements and vitamins and healthy food that their surrogates have before starting the treatment ( i know that it should start 3-4 months before IVF treatment ) so their reply was the below:
We prepare surrogate mother using guidline's protocol according Evidance Medicine.

Decapeptil depot 1 or 1/2 of daily dosage (analogue Lupron)
Estradiol 2mg x 3 per day
Utrojestan 400 Mg. x 2 days (Vaginal Progesterone)
Metipred 7 days
Doxy 100mg 7 days
Dufaston 10mg x 2 per day (oral progesterone)
Folic acid 5mg
Aspirin 75mg
Pregnavit complex of vitamines for pregnant

Of course you can use the other vitamines as well, but it is not deffinitely approved that they are nessesary.

i know that the above medicines are taken for IVF treatment like contaceptive pills and stims that i will take during the treatment, right?the problem is i always hear that the surrogate had a miscarriage, or the uterus had something so there are some vitamins should be taken to help and improve the pregnancy rate, encourage pregnancy and prevent miscarriage!( CoQ10, zinc, vitC,B6,Selenium,Iron,Bee propolis, LArginine) i knew all that from AngelBumps thread! i need your advise, if anyone had the same way of thinking? or just am scared and i should believe them that they are doing their best and taking good care of surrogates medically? 
i dont know but if anyone read this thread and can help by an advise please do


----------



## Shabib (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi again, anyone had the same question before or it is only me who has some complications after the first failed trial  i need some advises please


----------

